# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Cet animal : "est vieux"

## SarahC

Bonjour,
j'ai posté pour une chatte de 10 ans et ai remarqué que la mention "vieux" apparaissait par la suite.
Je suppose que c'est par rapport à l'âge indiqué.
Mais à 10 ans, on est pas un "vieux", ou disons plutôt que le commun des mortels associe souvent "vieux" à problèmes de santé, souci d'adaptation, etc.
Je sais pas, je me dis que l'âge est variable aussi, pour un grand chien, vieux, à cet âge, ça peut éventuellement coller, mais un tout petit, son espérance de vie est bien plus longue.
Après, c'est sur que "âgé" ou "senior" ne change pas réellement la donne, sauf peut-être pour la perception du lecteur lambda, à qui on essaie justement de dire, qd on a des animaux de 7-8 ans, déjà, que non non, c'est pas un "vieux", mais un chat adulte, et pas "un junior". Enfin, je ne sais pas si je suis claire, mais vieux, ou autre terme, ça ne devrait pas être un terme que la personne qui poste sélectionne, comme "problèmes comportementaux" ou autre, plutôt que d'office?

----------


## Titipa87

Je n'ai pas trop compris, ça apparaît dans "Cet animal est ..." et on voit les propositions (problèmes comportementaux, vieux etc ...), non ?
C'est pas automatique ?

----------


## SarahC

Ben justement, les autres champs, on peut les sélectionner (cocher) ou pas, mais pour "vieux" c'est là d'office, sans choix possible, façon de parler:

 						Autre cas: 						
 								 Handicapé, blessé, malade 								 Maltraité 								 Problèmes comportementaux

----------


## Anaïs

oui c'est automatique, et adapté selon la taille du chien/le type d'animal.
(et plutôt basé aussi globalement sur les histoires d'âges foutus sur les paquets de croquettes "senior", bien qu'on ait été un peu plus larges)

après, "vieux", c'est le terme qu'on avait aussi avant quand le forum était encore découpé en rubrique, on l'a gardé, pour son côté un peu choc justement. (choc n'est pas forcément négatif.)

----------


## SarahC

Ok, merci.

----------

